# Metro Grade Goods "Alugator" Build along.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I received my MGG Alugator yesterday morning in VERY quick time. I am nothing but impressed with the machining quality of each component from MGG. Eric is a fine example of a vendor finding a product gap and offering a quality product in its place. Thanks for this awesome slingshot kit my friend its my EDC for sure now. I decided to offer my limited wisdom to those who also purchased a kit from MGG.

Here is an image of the items you will need to create your Alugator. They are; Gloves, Epoxy Resin, Hack Saw, Ruler , Mixing pot and some kind of "pin".(And your chosen kit of course)



Begin By arranging the layers into the final shape and pass your pin material through the pre drilled holes. Mark on the pin where to cut with your hacksaw. Once you cut three pins file the edges uniform.



After you have three pins inserted into your frame take the "Multiplex" layer and move it to the outer most position and file the three pins flush with the material. ( Make sure to use the Multiplex layer to ensure you do not scratch up your nice hardwood scales.)



Before mixing your Epoxy resin "key" all the surfaces that will be bonded to ensure maximum adhesion. In the case with the Cocobolo scales also wipe down the faces with acetone to remove excess oil content from the timber.(Ensure you key the flat side of the scale, not the fancy laser etched side  ).





Mix your Epoxy and move with haste! I used a quick set 5 minute variety to ensure I could quickly continue work on the frame. Add some clamps and leave for a while to set firm.



Once everything is all dry the "hard" work begins. Take various files/grits of paper and remove any excess material until the frame is flush. Then continue to sand until your desired "bling" level is achieved,



I hope this helps in a small way, and thank you again Eric! What an awesome product.

Here is the final result. ( my metal work is not amazing I know, I am happy however with the frame I will be shooting this for some time to come)


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet! Been looking at those


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Congratulations mate, well done :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Well done! Things that would never occur to me is why I love enabling others and learning.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thanks for the nice tutorial BC !

( Pleas hold on up for me metro i still collect my change ! )

cheers


----------

